# UK Anti-Venom



## Greg (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi all,

Just wondering if there are any places to get anti-venom in the UK just wondering as I am looking in to getting a RattleSnake and wanted to plan for everything that could go wrong.

Cheers all,


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I believe you are not allowed to keep it yourself, plus its very expensive and only has a short shelf life and you may need 20+ vials for one bite remembering that each vial is something like £300


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

only hospitals stock it i think. and it aint always ur locl that stocks it


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

no, they are only subject to the NHS/private healthcare institution i believe. if you're planning to keep a rattlesnake, call your local A+E and ask them if they stock it as many hospitals dont have it in storage, its on request.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

the liverpool school of tropical medicine keeps most of the av in britain but some zoos also keep some chester zoo keeps its own av i think


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2006)

Ok, So you can request that your local A+E will carry it? I'm not so bothered about the cost of it I would just like to know where I can get it from in the worst case.

Cheers all


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

basically if you get bitten there is hospitals that anti venom is kept at and it could be flown to anywhere in the country pretty quick, that bloke got bitten at the reptile zone in Filton by a king cobra and anti venom got flown in from some hospital in London


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2006)

Ok, Just wanted to know thanks for the reply!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

safest bet is to not get bitten:lol2:


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2006)

Yeah I reckon you may have a point there mate


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Greg said:


> Ok, So you can request that your local A+E will carry it? I'm not so bothered about the cost of it I would just like to know where I can get it from in the worst case.
> 
> Cheers all


Most hospitals will not stock it on request as it can be express couriered by bike or by air fairly quickly from Liverpool. It is too expensive for hospitals to keep in stock "just in case" considering its very limted shelflife (as mentioned earlier).

Edited to add: You are actually better off concentrating on educating yourself as to the proper treatment of such a bite as UK hospitals are notorious for their poor management of venomous bites (understandable considering how few cases are seen) and often attempt to use outdated or downright dangerous treatments. Clearly you should also pre-notify them of what species you are keeping and what the typical symptoms would include as there is a good chance you would enter the hospital unconscious in the event of a bite.


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2006)

Thats fair enough. I was just wondering really I would rather know than not know if you get me!

Now I know that its not far away its better for me. Plus I have been told there are a few people In my area that have DWA Snakes.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Greg said:


> Thats fair enough. I was just wondering really I would rather know than not know if you get me!
> 
> Now I know that its not far away its better for me. Plus I have been told there are a few people In my area that have DWA Snakes.


have you looked into the DWA application? how much is it in your area just out of interest because im South Somerset and your north somerset right? just wondered if the price varies?

Also I dont know what experience you have but Angi was talking about running courses on DWA at the reptile zone, it might be worth giving her a shout.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Greg said:


> Ok, So you can request that your local A+E will carry it? I'm not so bothered about the cost of it I would just like to know where I can get it from in the worst case.
> 
> Cheers all


no you cant request that they carry it - just ask them their procedures of when they get someone that needs it and if they stock it or not. due to the NHS cuts, getting anti-venom flown to a hospital doesnt always happen as quickly as it should...there can be a wait. thats why you should ask your hospital before even thinking about getting this rattlesnake, its just careful procedure.


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2006)

SiUK said:


> have you looked into the DWA application? how much is it in your area just out of interest because im South Somerset and your north somerset right? just wondered if the price varies?
> 
> Also I dont know what experience you have but Angi was talking about running courses on DWA at the reptile zone, it might be worth giving her a shout.


Been talking to Bristol Council and i'm still waiting for a bloke called Mike to get back to me with a price. From what I have gathered he is the only person that deal's with them in Bristol (I may be wrong so dont quote me on this.)

I have been looking to get on a course so I will give the Reptile Zone a call tomorrow.

Cheers,


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2006)

babygyalsw2 said:


> no you cant request that they carry it - just ask them their procedures of when they get someone that needs it and if they stock it or not. due to the NHS cuts, getting anti-venom flown to a hospital doesnt always happen as quickly as it should...there can be a wait. thats why you should ask your hospital before even thinking about getting this rattlesnake, its just careful procedure.


OK, thats fair enough. I will make sure I give them a call to find out, thats the reason I was asking around about the anti-venom's :smile:

Cheers,


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Greg said:


> OK, thats fair enough. I will make sure I give them a call to find out, thats the reason I was asking around about the anti-venom's :smile:
> 
> Cheers,


yeah very good thing to check up on!! not really the best animal to get bitten by eh? lol


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2006)

babygyalsw2 said:


> yeah very good thing to check up on!! not really the best animal to get bitten by eh? lol


Yeah I thought the same


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

but being that there are over 30 species of rattlesnake you may want to narrow your search:lol2:


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2006)

SiUK said:


> but being that there are over 30 species of rattlesnake you may want to narrow your search:lol2:


I was looking at a western diamondback rattlesnake _Crotalus atrox _so I will have to do a bit of research in to it.

You got much experience?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

na none at all mate, im just like you at the moment researching and finding out all I can, talking to people that keep already, bought a couple of books on the subject and soon hope to get some hands on experience


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

be good to have a few dwa experts on the forum!!


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2006)

Yeah its a full on research project for me at the moment had my head in books and websites for a while now


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

haha when i told my mum i wanted a gila monster on my 12th birthday, you can guess what she said!! so now im 18 and moved out maybe one day ill be lucky enough to keep one!


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

PendleHog said:


> Most hospitals will not stock it on request as it can be express couriered by bike or by air fairly quickly from Liverpool. It is too expensive for hospitals to keep in stock "just in case" considering its very limted shelflife (as mentioned earlier).
> 
> Edited to add: You are actually better off concentrating on educating yourself as to the proper treatment of such a bite as UK hospitals are notorious for their poor management of venomous bites (understandable considering how few cases are seen) and often attempt to use outdated or downright dangerous treatments. Clearly you should also pre-notify them of what species you are keeping and what the typical symptoms would include as there is a good chance you would enter the hospital unconscious in the event of a bite.


Just out of interest, but can you have that information put on your medical record? "X keeps these reptiles and they require this treatment if bitten" etc?


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

If you have a venemous snake cant you 'milk' it of its venom and sell it off for research. Perhaps this could then raise funds for the anti-venom. Not entirely sure about this, i just heard it somewhere. I heard it could be used as medicine or something. :smile:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

bradhollands999 said:


> If you have a venemous snake cant you 'milk' it of its venom and sell it off for research. Perhaps this could then raise funds for the anti-venom. Not entirely sure about this, i just heard it somewhere. I heard it could be used as medicine or something. :smile:


 
its not an easy task and it takes loads of milkings to get an amount good enough to sell, plus all the reseach labs already have trusted suppliers, who they use to get venom, also it has to be either dried or frozen to -200c to keep its potency not something an average person could do.


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

On top of that you have to keep your snakes angry to do it, if your keeping them as pets you want them nice and mellow.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

WeThePeople said:


> Just out of interest, but can you have that information put on your medical record? "X keeps these reptiles and they require this treatment if bitten" etc?


I think you can have it put on your record that you keep reptiles...my GP knows but then again I have no venomous...so maybe if you did keep venomous species then it could be written on record for reference. Anti-venom also varies in strength and form, so rather than just write down a bog standard treatment - treatment will be dependent on exactly whatever you've been bitten by at the time of the incident...hope that makes sense hun!


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

i think there are only two different antivenins for rattlers anyway wyeth which may be obsolete now and the newer and ten times more expensive crofab


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

> SiUKQuote:
> Originally Posted by *bradhollands999*
> _If you have a venemous snake cant you 'milk' it of its venom and sell it off for research. Perhaps this could then raise funds for the anti-venom. Not entirely sure about this, i just heard it somewhere. I heard it could be used as medicine or something. :smile:_
> 
> ...


Understand now. Thanks for clarifying that. If you dont ask you never find out so i thought id ask. :lol2:


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2006)

Quite a conversation starter here, lol!


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Greg said:


> Quite a conversation starter here, lol!


definetely!!


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

I do have a WDR and what I did when I first got it was do a cosh sheet type of thing. It states my full address, full name inc middle name, any allergies ( ie medical not dogs & cats) my blood group, what snake it is including latin name, what they should expect to happen to me and a phone a phone number of some tropical place in liverpool that knows what to do in case of a bite. Also on this there is only one question IS THE SNAKE STILL LOSE YES or NO 
Then it has contact phone numbers one of someone that can handle the snake if need be. Then my partners. That's is it short and straight to the point. This is what iv done off my own back nothing to do with licenseing and im getting an albino cobra at weekend so will do it again. I hope I never need them but if it saves time in hospital and my life it's worth it Ho and it stays stuck to the side of the viv....(Everybody should do this type of thing)


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

brian said:


> I do have a WDR and what I did when I first got it was do a cosh sheet type of thing. It states my full address, full name inc middle name, any allergies ( ie medical not dogs & cats) my blood group, what snake it is including latin name, what they should expect to happen to me and a phone a phone number of some tropical place in liverpool that knows what to do in case of a bite. Also on this there is only one question IS THE SNAKE STILL LOSE YES or NO
> Then it has contact phone numbers one of someone that can handle the snake if need be. Then my partners. That's is it short and straight to the point. This is what iv done off my own back nothing to do with licenseing and im getting an albino cobra at weekend so will do it again. I hope I never need them but if it saves time in hospital and my life it's worth it Ho and it stays stuck to the side of the viv....(Everybody should do this type of thing)


thats a very wise and responsible thing to do...a very good idea. stops paramedics from guessing too if you';re completely affected


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2006)

Yeah thats a really good idea so you have a template of this that we could see? With out your details?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Greg said:


> Yeah thats a really good idea so you have a template of this that we could see? With out your details?


theres one on venom room, cobraman put it up, seeing as he gets bitten for a passtime:lol2:


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2006)

SiUK said:


> theres one on venom room, cobraman put it up, seeing as he gets bitten for a passtime:lol2:


ok cool cheers i'll take a look. Do you have a link to it?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Greg said:


> ok cool cheers i'll take a look. Do you have a link to it?


:: View topic - POST BITE PROTOCOL PRECAUTIONS


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2006)

SiUK said:


> :: View topic - POST BITE PROTOCOL PRECAUTIONS


Cheers mate


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

SiUK said:


> :: View topic - POST BITE PROTOCOL PRECAUTIONS


Looks very well thought out, thanks for the great link Si!!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

thats alright, it was written out by a Dr Ray Hunter, he posted it up for people to use.


----------



## davenoble (Aug 25, 2007)

Greg said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wondering if there are any places to get anti-venom in the UK just wondering as I am looking in to getting a RattleSnake and wanted to plan for everything that could go wrong.
> 
> Cheers all,


leeds is the nearest to me


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

davenoble said:


> leeds is the nearest to me


well done for checking!!


----------

